# Animalese



## kwark (Apr 1, 2016)

I have played all the AC games now and what noticed is that Animalease in the gamecube version is much closer to english then the more recent AC games. It sounds muffled, but when don't skip the text and listen carefully, you actually hear them speak english.

But in the recent games, that's pretty much gone. Maybe the text to speech was specifically programmed for the Japanese games and the english text ended up sound messed up in the english games.

Should Animal Crossing have a Tomodachi Life-like text to speech software in , or is it fine the way it is?

Personally, I would like to hear to them speak more english. I have noticed the cranky villagers sound VERY gibberish! 
For example, Officer Booker(Cranky voice) in the gamecube version says "I think..." properly.
while Officer Booker in New Leaf says: "Eeh thin-Kaa..."

And when crankies say a word like "something", they ALWAYS say the last letter of the word seperately.


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2016)

//has played accf for 8 years straight so can tell what animalese means//


----------



## Mayor Yosuke (Apr 1, 2016)

I hear occasional words in Japanese and English.  Mostly in "Welcome" and "thank you" in regard to entering a business.  Isabelle, in the intro, sounds like she says, "Thank you.  have a nice day!" on superspeed in English.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Apr 1, 2016)

I always just thought the characters in Animal Crossing read out every single letter in the word, instead of saying the word full-out. Just like when you write a letter you can clearly hear the letter being read out that you just typed. I think that in regular speed they probably do the same thing, except it's sped up.

Side-note: I've only ever played New Leaf, so I don't really know how it was in older games.


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

I've never really thought I could understand the animalease, but I enjoyed reading the villager dialogue to the sound of the animalease and pretending that I could hear it in English xD


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 1, 2016)

It took until recently in ACNL for me to figure out animalese mimicked the corresponding phonemes in the their text boxes. And I've been playing since a child on Gamecube.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah, Population Growing's animalese is my favorite. You can actually make out some English words.


----------



## bellionaire (Apr 7, 2016)

They should definitely keep Animalese, personally I hate if they changed it to the villagers just speaking in clear English. I think it'd really ruin the game, actually.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 9, 2016)

Heh, I love how it sounds!  When my sis was playing it, the sound of the villagers talking was soothing and nearly sent me to sleep 

I can make out some words/sentences.  I think too, that Isabelle says "Have a nice day" when you start up.  When the villagers say my Mayor's name (Cyrus 2), they pronounce it "Cirrus2", like the type of cloud, lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 9, 2016)

Not complaining, moaning or anything here, but would you please edit the title to Animalese please?


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow I didn't notice this! I always desired to one day make the time to analyze it though. However, I definitely have noticed how different it is from the GC version.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 21, 2016)

I have to agree that it is clearer in the earlier games but I still do catch it in New Leaf. For example after you load the game and Isabelle says "Have a nice day" if you dont speed through it you can hear it quite well


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 21, 2016)

My brother would always switch it to Bebebese on ACWW. I would always switch it back. I prefer it because it sounds so cute? and some words definitely come out.


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 21, 2016)

I've actually always noticed this! Being the observant person that I am, I've always noticed the differences!

However I despise the way Tomodatchi Life characters talk. I like it the way it is. It has it's own charm <3


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 23, 2016)

Me and my dad always noticed in ACGC that when saving and the gyroid tells you "Please, enter the house" you can hear it say it in english


----------



## radioloves (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh yeah if it was like tomodachi life or miitomo, that would be OK too! Sometimes I hear a lot of bloop bob bop blep be be bleopelepp
Ep noises/sounds but I sometime recognize hellos and such


----------



## kazaf (Apr 24, 2016)

I think they should definitely keep Animalese, personally I hate if they changed it to the villagers just speaking in clear English. It'd really ruin the game and it's uniqueness. 

They shouldn't speak straight out English.


----------



## kyoko xo (Apr 24, 2016)

i changed yuka's catchphrase to au revoir and it actually sounds like she says it when you listen closely


----------



## freqrexy (Apr 24, 2016)

I do see what you mean with the differences for Animalese between games; if I recall correctly with Wild World, the letters spoken were either based on the common sound from the vowel or the common tick as sensed in the consonant.  I remember Vesta's catchphrase "baaaffo" sounding really cute in WW, especially if she got really angry. xD  Then when running into her on Happy Home Designer, the "baaaffo" sounded more like it emphasized each and every word like "biaaeffo" or something like that, which doesn't quite have the same cutesy twang.

And then there's another one that're a little more personal.  In Wild World, I was villager "Bev" according to the villagers, which is fine because that's my name.  But because of the way some individual letters were said in New Leaf, I am apparently Mayor "Bevvie", which I admit sounds really cute. xD


----------



## Rabirin (May 28, 2016)

I have my villagers call me "princess" in new leaf, and it sounds like the japanese way to pronounce princess when they say it. They say "princessu" if you listen closely. I think it's pretty neat and if you just solely listen to it, you can hear some funny stuff that's the complete opposite to what they're saying. I enjoy having them speak animalese. If they spoke like how mii's do in tomodachi life i'd be creeped out tbh. It'd make them sound more robotic than they already are, and less lively.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 31, 2016)

I like Animalese too. The only time I can understand it is when Katrina is giving me my fortune, then I can understand the noises she makes and how they go along with the dialogue. But what's the difference between Bebebese and Animalese? I haven't played much of City Fold or Wild World, so I don't really know. Can someone please explain the difference?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

They pronounced Pit as "Pitu" or "P2" or something.


----------

